# Office 365 >  >  Linked Files in SharePoint not updating

## BuffaloSS

Evening, all.

In SharePoint ("SP"), I have a data "source" workbook from which cell values are pulled by three linked "report" workbooks (each 12 months wide).  All files were created in Excel Standard 2019 and uploaded to SP once all links were verified working on my local machine.  Users will enter data into the source file, and will eventually open one or all of the linked report workbooks to view the results.  

The source file works fine in SP, since it only houses the data. One sheet. Pretty simple.

The linked workbooks, however, do not work as intended.  Updating is not occurring as I'd expect due to a lack of "recalculating" of the source report - something about it not being saved (?) - which, online, I thought happened automatically. 

 How can I get the online source report to update?


*I can go to my local (synced) folder and follow error/warning prompts to get the files to "update values", but that is cumbersome and I'm not often working with the most tech savvy users that would do this on their own.

Two files are uploaded.  I've trimmed the report file to just January.  

Appreciate your assistance and welcome any suggestions on ways to better achieve the result I've after.  I'm not super advanced in Excel but know my way around a bit.

Thanks!

----------

